# TextView ausgeben



## Gh0st (5. Mrz 2014)

Hallo liebe Java-Nutzer. 

Ich bin grad an ein Problem gestoßen wo ich irgendwie bisschen haenge.
Ich hab mir paar Buttons erstellt & will mir dies beim Kick am TextView anzeigen lassen
(" Hab dies aus ein Tutorial in Youtube "), bei mir steht genau das selbe wie im YouTube
Fazit " Bei ihn Funktionierts, bei mir nicht :lol:

Kann mir eventuell jemand sagen warum? oder was ich falsch mache
hier der Code

```
package com.example.tutorialbutton;

import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;
import android.app.Activity;

public class MainActivity extends Activity 
{

	TextView display;
	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) 
	{
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
		display = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.textView1);
		display.setText("0");
	}
	
	public void numb_Clicked(View sender)
	{
		Button btn = (Button)sender;
		display.append(btn.getText());
	}

}
```

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Gh0st (5. Mrz 2014)

Ok, das Thema hat sich grad erledigt ! 
Hatte in der XML Datei vergessen auf welche Methode der Button zugreifen soll
[XML]androidnClick="numb_Clicked"[/XML]

:lol: Typischer Anfaenger fehler hehe


----------

